

Apple Cofounder Confesses: He Loves the Google Phone - raghus
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/tech/Wozniaks-Shocking-Admission-Hes-a-Google-Lover-81358352.html

======
jsz0
Real technology enthusiasts have plenty of love & admiration to spread around.
If you happen to be a fan of SmartPhones it's a great time. Lots of
competition and things are evolving very quickly. I'm sure I could list a ton
of things I don't like about my iPhone or Android phone but they're both
marvels of modern technology. I still have a moment of child-like glee when I
realize I can take this tiny thing out of my pocket and do more than I could
with a desktop computer connected to a gigantic CRT 15 years ago. It still
blows my mind a little each time.

------
gr366
Be sure to read Woz's comment attached to the story, explaining how he still
has two iPhones and buys a lot of the newest gadgets.

------
BigZaphod
Woz is legendary for loving new gadgets of all kinds. Hardly surprising.

------
z8000
This is sensationalistic at best. There is no story here. Of _course_ Woz
plays with every gadget under the sun. Of _course_ he has good and bad things
to say about the iPhone too.

------
proee
John Rubinstein should take a few tips from Woz when it comes to trying out
the latest and greatest.

